# words ending with -cky/-sky - declension



## Odriski

Hi, I have a little confusion at words which used to describe a language, like anglicky, rusky, francouzsky(ends with "ky")... How do their declension forms like? Are their declension form like words in plural form? Like anglickymi, anglickych, anglickech?
Please let me know your answer
Many Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## Hrdlodus

Declension: http://cs.wiktionary.org/wiki/český

český = adjektivum
česky = adverbium(uninflected)


----------



## bibax

The words like anglicky, rusky, polsky, ... are adverbs (adverbs of manner in this case - these answer the question how?)

The adverbs are indeclinable. Most of them are frozen cases. For example: dobře (well), krátce (shortly, briefly), suše (dryly) are frozen locatives, e.g. (v) suše < loc. of sucho (dryness).

Mluvil krátce. Mluvil anglicky.

I guess that the forms anglicky, rusky, ... are frozen instrumentals. And a word that is already in the instrumental case (albeit frozen) cannot be declined.

N.B. the y in the adverb anglicky is short, the corresponding adjective is anglický (with long ý).


----------



## morior_invictus

As Hrdlodus and bibax have mentioned above, "anglick*y*, rusk*y*, francouzsk*y*, česk*y*, slovensk*y*, maďarsk*y*, etc." are adverbs derived from the corresponding adjectives (anglick*ý*, rusk*ý*, francouzsk*ý*, česk*ý*, slovensk*ý*, maďarsk*ý*, etc.). 

As adverbs, they modify verbs (mluvit česky), adjectives (velmi dobrý) or other adverbs (proste dnes).
They are uninflected words, i.e. they are not declined (skloňované) or conjugated (časované).

anglick*y* mluvící země = English speaking countries
Mluvíte česk*y*? = Do you speak Czech?


----------



## Odriski

Thank you all your explanation! Děkuji za váš vsěchný vysvětlení!


----------

